# How to cut a live edge slab????



## Aaron33 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello everyone I'm working on a live edge slab project and am getting conflicting information on how to cut the piece flush. I'm building an all live edge cedar bookshelf and really need help on how to properly mark and cut them. Thanks.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Is it live edge on both sides? If so, mark the centers on both sides and draw a center line. Use your square against that line to determine your end cuts.


----------



## Aaron33 (Jul 26, 2015)

> Is it live edge on both sides? If so, mark the centers on both sides and draw a center line. Use your square against that line to determine your end cuts.
> 
> - mrjinx007


It's live edge on both sides. I'm still unclear how to get the exact center line due to not have exactly the same size ends.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

Does not have to be center but get the grain to match on joint and the finished board the with you want.


----------



## Aaron33 (Jul 26, 2015)

> Does not have to be center but get the grain to match on joint and the finished board the with you want.
> 
> - gagewestern


Thanks!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Aaron, I'm not sure if you are wanting to straight edge one edge of your slabs or if you want to square the ends???


----------



## Aaron33 (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm trying to square the ends.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

> Is it live edge on both sides? If so, mark the centers on both sides and draw a center line. Use your square against that line to determine your end cuts.
> 
> - mrjinx007
> 
> ...


Isn't that because a live edge piece doesn't have an exact center line? Last time I did it, I spend a lot of time laying out the line, and adjust it a couple of times, but in the end, I just had to go ahead and cut it. There are poor ways to do it, but there is also no one exact perfect line/cut.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I would measure and mark the center on both ends, snap a center line with a chalkline connecting the marks on each end, and then use the square as Charles suggested.


----------



## yvrdennis (Jun 14, 2015)

I'd use a long straight edge or a chalk line to mark a "centre line" where it looks about right, and then use a square to mark square cut lines at both ends. Cut with a hand saw. When you test assemble the piece you can adjust the cut on the ends with a hand plane.

Ymmv depending upon what tools you have. Depending upon the length of the shelf you could also use a sliding table or cross cut jig to do the end cuts on the table saw, but you'd need a secure way of clamping the workpiece down.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I got a good circular saw blade (Freud) and used a straight edge and got a really nice cut.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I guess I should have said, measure the center on both ends instead of both sides.


----------



## Aaron33 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I measured both ends, made a mark in the middle of the measurement and then popped a chalk line. Then i used a large square to mark my cuts. I measured over on my cut and kept taking the piece back to where it would be placed and kept trimming away to I achieved a snug fit. Starting to come together now. Thank you all for your help!!!


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

ive used live edge for shelving both where the shelf is supported with brackets on the wall and in a shelving unit where they are supported on both ends. for the ones with brackets i didnt get complicated with the ends. what looked good worked for me.
for the shelving unit, which sides were also live edge, i built tbe unit then set the unit on the live edge slabs how i wanted the live edge to sit in tbe unit. marked the slabs along the inside edges and cut to length. worked out good and customer was happy.


----------



## Aaron33 (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah what I did was build a frame to set the two upright sides in. Level them and then secure them so they would move as much while installing the shelves. I installed the bottom then the top in order to keep stability for the remainder shelves. Wood is always perfect no matter how much you plan or cut so I would measure over then take off 1\16 to 1\8 at a time until I could snuggly fit or lightly tap into place with a rubber mallet. Level the middle then the sides. Next I bored out large wholes, stopped halfway before going all the way through, use a smaller auger and went in enough to penetrate the shelving. Then I'm using screw in bolts and will hide with dowels.


----------

